# Missing wife



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

A husband went to the sheriff’s department to report that his wife was missing.

Husband: My wife is missing. She went shopping yesterday and has not come home.

Sergeant: What is her height?

Husband: Gee, I’m not sure. A little over five-feet tall.

Sergeant: Weight?

Husband: Don’t know. Not slim, not really fat.

Sergeant: Color of eyes?

Husband: Never noticed.

Sergeant: Color of hair?

Husband: Changes a couple times a year. Maybe dark brown.

Sergeant: What was she wearing?

Husband: Could have been a skirt or shorts. I don’t remember exactly.

Sergeant: What kind of car did she go in?

Husband: She went in my truck.

Sergeant: What kind of truck was it?

Husband: Brand new 2015 Ford F150 King Ranch 4X4 with eco-boost 5.0L V8 engine
special ordered > with manual transmission. It has a custom matching white
cover for the bed. Custom leather seats and “Bubba” floor mats. Trailering package
with gold hitch. DVD with navigation, 21-channel CB radio, six cup holders, and
four power outlets. Added special alloy wheels and off-road Michelins.
Wife put a small scratch on the driver’s door.

At this point the husband started choking up.

Sergeant: Don’t worry buddy. We’ll find your truck."


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)




----------

